# RFUK Official Christmas Competition!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Welcome to the brand spanking new RFUK competition section and welcome to the first official RFUK competition to launch it!​*


*The competition is simple.

You are to design and make an RFUK themed Christmas decoration, take a photo and post it on this thread.

SIMPLE!​
The competition will close at 12 midnight on Saturday 22nd December.

The winner will be decided by the entry that has received the most 'likes' within this thread by the closing date.​*

*The Prize!​*
*Kindly donated by Coast to Coast Exotics, the overall winner will receive a bumper pack of Artificial Plants from their new range "Horny Toad" - only available from Coast to Coast Exotics. *​ 
The prize has a value of *£50*!

The Horny Toad range will expand as time grows and currently includes vivs and artificial plants. Watch out for more details of Horny Toad via Reptile One | Exo-terra | Zoo-med | T-rex | Eurorep , the Coast to Coast Exotics Facebook page and RFUK.​






*RULES:


- Only one entry per post (so the 'likes' can be tracked!)

- Members can enter as many times as they like

- Members creating new accounts to 'like' their entry will be disqualified! - not that anyone would do that of course!

- That's it!​*
*Happy Christmas and Good Luck!​*
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:​


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

First ever RFUK competition entry.








I wrote RFUK on the ribbon. :2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Yule Log


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing what you can do with some polystyrene, a dremel, paint and some glitter!




























:2thumb:


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

Twas the night before Christmas, the streets full of fog,
Not a creature was stirring, not even the hedgehog :flrt:












Can i have five of these on order for next years tree please? .... OOOhhh Pleeeeeeease!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS RFUK










(Please Note no reps or insects were harmed during the making of this shot) :lol2::lol2:
(see next page!!)


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Heres my proof :lol2::lol2:









Its a cardboard cut out :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:








The locust is real!!
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ive decided this is going to be a new decoration on the tree every year!!










:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

In a 'kill 2 birds with one stone'move, I have bauble-ified my pic of the month entry.


----------



## CoolKidRice (Dec 17, 2012)

Emma30 said:


> Heres my proof :lol2::lol2:
> 
> image
> Its a cardboard cut out :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> ...


That looks so real ! LOL


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I know!! I thought I had better put the pic of the cardboard cut out on before someone rang the rspca on me for writing on my leos!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas, 
Love Dexter x


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Ball Pythons are so last season... what you need right now is the ultimate in morphs... the Bauble Python! 

Comes in a range of colours and sizes for all your festive needs! 

(Please vote for me if you like it, I have a new carpet python viv on order and the prize would be lovely in there - I promise to provide pics!)










Some others I got trying to get the right shot...

Still the same decoration though...


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

A very merry christmas to all RFUK members, hope you enjoy the greetings card I made. Pinkie the leopard gecko in with the nativity...


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

Was planning on this being done with the pythons but they ripped the hole as you can see :lol2: so i had to use pinkie again... enjoy


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas RFUK!
Have a good 'un


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

extras added in


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

My entry! Good luck everyone!


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bothrops has liked EVERYONES apart from mine


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

c_1993 said:


> Bothrops has liked EVERYONES apart from mine


 
Awww im sure he will at some point!! 

But Ive liked yours :no1:


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Emma30 said:


> Awww im sure he will at some point!!
> 
> But Ive liked yours :no1:


I think he's bypassed mine :lol2:

Aww thank you very much


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

c_1993 said:


> Bothrops has liked EVERYONES apart from mine



Genuinely missed it!

No intentional missing out I promise! :2thumb:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

My Sneaky Christmas Decoration :flrt:-


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chamtastical Crimbo!*

Monty's Christmas message! Well, if its good enough for the Queen, then it's good enough for Monty! :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Miss Lily said:


> Monty's Christmas message! Well, if its good enough for the Queen, then it's good enough for Monty! :2thumb:
> 
> image



:flrt: Aw that's it a deffo clear winner :no1:


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck to all


----------



## Jovita (May 5, 2010)

Darjeeling's entry


----------



## Jovita (May 5, 2010)

My little sister saw me make darjeelings photo and insisted i enter this too...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO JARCAT!

With 25 likes at the close of the competition, this is the winning entry!!












Happy Christmas to All!

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

